# morrett on craigslist



## redboyd7 (Nov 5, 2010)

It shows the belly of the limb but nothing else. I wonder if this could have been one of his adjustable recurves? The picture is reaaly poor.


----------



## danthman114 (Nov 16, 2010)

no, it was a red annodized fwd handle. i talked to the guy and he didnt know what it was. i think he decided to keep it after i told him who ron was and about that bow. he sent me more pics and it looked like it was in outstanding shape...


----------

